# 8 year old Golden, just diagnosed with cancer



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry, it's just utterly devastating to hear those words. I don't have experience with that type of cancer but just wanted you to know you're not alone. Hopefully you've caught it early enough that you'll have time that gives you more options. You might try using the search feature at the top and see if you can bring up some previous threads on that type of cancer. Let us know what you find out at the apt. I'm just so sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## ReeseDad (Aug 3, 2020)

I am so so sorry that you guys got this news. It is just harrowing to hear words like that. My thoughts are with you

I don't have any experience with that type of cancer but at least you spotted it and can work through options with the vet to make your baby's life as long and enjoyable as possible. I know that's not much consolation, but I do think it's better to know now.

I recently lost my boy Reese at 8 years, but it was the most sudden and unexpected thing. He had Hemangiosarcoma but the vets and us never realised. He was fine one minute and then the next he wasn't. It happened very quickly and I wouldn't wish that kind of loss on anyone. It was the most traumatic experience of my life.

So, I know that this is a truly truly awful thing for you to have to deal with, but at least you know now and can make sure to cherish the rest of your time together. And once the vet has a better picture of the sarcoma they will be able to put together a plan of action. As I said, I don't have any real experience with this type of cancer, but have heard of successful resections. 

So try keep the spirits up and please let us know what happens! 

Deeply wishing you all the best,
Greg
(Reese's Dad)


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear that, sending kind thoughts your way.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I am so sorry for you and your pup. One of our males had the same form of cancer. We found a small lump on his rear left leg. We rushed him to the vet and after attempting to draw something out of the tumor and taking an x-ray. Our vet gave us the same diagnosis. We talked about surgery and maybe some radiation treatments, following surgery. He gave us a 50/50 chance of lengthening his life. Our dog was 5 years old and was a well trained hunting companion and family dog also. So we decided to do the surgery. He tolerated the surgery well, but was in pain for a couple of days, he had to wear a no lick cone for a week or so until the stitches were removed. The surgeon told us it was a difficult surgery. He thought he got all of it, but could not be sure until he got back more information on the tumor from the lab. 

Our pup healed up and seemed fine. we decided not to do any chemo or radiation as the tumor results suggested that it had already seeded elsewhere in his body. A tumor reappeared in 9 months, I seem to recall it was in his other back leg. After a complete review, we decided to put him down as soon as we saw signs that the pup was in pain. Two weeks later, he suddenly could not stand up with his back leg, it was ice cold at the foot. We put him down that morning.

I wish you better luck than ours.....


----------



## gingy (Sep 23, 2020)

It's devastating.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

The best news to hear on this is that it has not metastasized and spread and that it has stayed local and contained. Then a simple removal of the mass will/can cure it. 

Good luck and praying this is the outcome.


----------



## Buttons (Oct 15, 2020)

I<3myGoldenRetriever said:


> Hi GRF Fam,
> 
> About two weeks ago when I was trimming my dog’s nails and hair I noticed a lump on the back of her hind leg. She had an appointment on Monday and today the Doctor said it is sarcoma-malignant cancer. Tomorrow she has an appointment for an x-Ray to see if it has spread anywhere else. Have any of you experienced this with any of your Goldens? She is my 3rd one and right now her appetite and personality are all the same. She eats well and is just a couch potato. I just don’t know what to expect and how much time we have left with her. I’m just heartbroken and sad.


My Golden has bumps on her back. One as large as an inch. Groomer thinks it is hair follicles, but way too big for that! Any thoughts?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Buttons said:


> My Golden has bumps on her back. One as large as an inch. Groomer thinks it is hair follicles, but way too big for that! Any thoughts?


Welcome!

I would have them checked by your Vet, it's hard to say what they are from the picture.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

There are warts, fatty lumps and infections in addition to cancer. I would have a vet check it just to be sure.


----------

